# Help with Speaker Repair



## mark3141 (Dec 22, 2014)

I was hoping to get some thoughts on what might be wrong with my speaker's tweeter. I've attached a summary of nearfield measurements I've done on my good speaker, the bad speaker and the bad speaker after I opened it. The bad speaker had an indention in the wire mesh covering the tweeter. Thinking this might have something to do with it, I opened the speaker to pop it back out. However, as you can see, in the process of opening it, I did something to further damage tweeter. Any thoughts on what the issue is?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the damage? Or does it look normal after you tried fixing it.

Your other option is to replace it. http://www.parts-express.com/brand/usher/336


----------



## mark3141 (Dec 22, 2014)

It looks normal from the outside, and as far as I know, the tweeter looks good on the inside, as well. I can open it back up, and post more pictures, if it helps. I don't know what the actual culprit is at this point.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't opened a tweeter but it may be just that something isn't seated properly. 
I would take it apart again and put it back together to see if it improves or, as I said before, a replacement may be a better option.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the better of the two replacement speakers available at parts express http://www.parts-express.com/usher-9950-20-1-1-8-textile-dome-tweeter--276-608

Does the faulty driver have a part number on it so we can check its specs?


----------

